# 2002 jetta 2.0 codes p0300 p0301 p0302 help !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 30vw2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

so i buy a 2.0 jetta i have owned and worked on a few the timing belt was trashed and of course valves bent great replaced valves and installed head etc car is progressively running worse any trouble shooting help would greatly apprciated


----------



## geek49203 (May 20, 2010)

*Compression?*

Compression? Warm numbers? cold numbers? numbers after a bit of oil is put into the cylinder (versus "dry")? Just make sure that the valves are sealing and that nothing was hurt by the dancing valves.

***********

The P030x numbers are generic misfire numbers, and are very irritating to troubleshoot. Assuming your 2002 is like my 1998, try this:

Spray some water on the spark plug wires when it's dark out. If the engine starts to misfire, or if sparks start to dance between wires, replace the wires. Replace the cap and rotor while you're at it. And, don't forget to mist the coil too.


----------



## 30vw2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey thanks for the info compression good 160 per cylinder leak down test good probed wires any ideas on how to test coil pack any info greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Use OEM parts & check the plug gap and condition.


----------



## 30vw2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

yes plugs wires good im @$%%# with this car i have worked on a considerable amount of cars and own a few vw 1991 with 9a motor 2y trans 100k all stock is my fav but seriously any techs or enthusiasts with ideas post it up dont be scared or put the p%$sy on the pedestal i need help with this car and wont give up can not work on everyday i have kids to feed and mortgage to pay so like i said any ideas


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

i'm gonna guess coil pack. unfortunately there is no way to test the coil properly without changing it. you can check for resistance with an ohmmeter, but that will not necessarily show if the coil has cracks in it. you can do the trick with the spraying water on it, but it is not 100% because hot and cold can cause cracks to expand or contract. re check all the timing marks are correct and that the belt isn't missing any teeth. since you just fixed the head re check everything you did. i know it is a pita to do it. maybe you damaged the wires when pulling them off?


----------



## 30vw2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

wires are good can not work on car every day unfortunately any suggestions other than coil pack replacement


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Inspect the coil packs for cracks. dry them out in the wifes oven for half hour on warm. New does not mean good (plugs) try the old ones. check out all the sensors with an OMH meter clean the MAF & TB, check the vacuum and hoses


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

what have you replaced so far? 90% of the time it is the coil and or wires causing the misfires but there are other circumstances. Also if you do not have factory vw plugs in there I would recommend putting in factory plugs, for some reason vw's hate aftermarket spark plugs


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

Label the injectors 1-4 and then swap 1 with 3 and 2 with 4 and see if the problem follows the injector. Replace the intake plenum gasket and the injector o-rings when you swap 'em.


----------



## jeimon (Jun 26, 2011)

*Pleas explain*



skip57 said:


> Inspect the coil packs for cracks. dry them out in the wifes oven for half hour on warm. New does not mean good (plugs) try the old ones. check out all the sensors with an OMH meter clean the MAF & TB, check the vacuum and hoses


Hello there, i'm new around here and could use some help. Have a similar problem, changed the plugs and from what I read it could be the coil packs (would really like to be sure is that first, as my budget is kinda low) but don't quite understand the procedure for checking them. Why should i dry the packs in the oven? Please help...


----------

